# Oper nackt : Die Sopranistin Deborah Raymond in „Salomé“ x 6



## krawutz (18 Apr. 2013)

​


----------



## Punisher (18 Apr. 2013)

etwas zu dunkel


----------



## romanderl (18 Apr. 2013)

Da geht man doch gerne in die Oper


----------



## comatron (18 Apr. 2013)

So uneingeschnürt singt sichs auch viel besser.


----------



## powerranger1009 (18 Apr. 2013)

so macht Oper Spaß


----------



## macsignum (18 Apr. 2013)

Kultur, super.


----------



## Jone (20 Apr. 2013)

Danke für die Caps


----------



## Max100 (20 Apr. 2013)

comatron schrieb:


> So uneingeschnürt singt sichs auch viel besser.



Klar doch, vor allem die hohen Töne


----------



## BlueLynne (22 Apr. 2013)

:thx:schön für die "Salome"


----------



## Rolli (22 Apr. 2013)

Vielen Dank !!!


----------

